# Divine Hope Reformed Seminary expanding



## mvdm (Jan 19, 2015)

3 years ago, Divine Hope Reformed Seminary began with 1 professor at Danville, IL Correctional Facility. Today, the seminary has 2 full time professors at two prison campuses, Danville and Michigan City, IN. 

Now , the seminary Board recently adopted a Strategic Plan, which includes:
(1) Searching for two faculty members to begin teaching in 2015--
Professor of Ecclesiastical Studies (Church History)
Professor of Ministerial Studies (with a focus on Counseling)
(2) Identifying an additional faculty member to begin teaching in 2016--
Professor of New Testament .
(3). Appoint a Director of Development and Communication
(4) Develop an additional campus or campi.

The entire Strategic Plan can be found at a link at Divine Hope's website.

Home


----------



## Edward (Jan 19, 2015)

Thanks for the update on this program. I recall some earlier posts.


----------



## bookslover (Jan 20, 2015)

Campi? Heh.


----------



## Hamalas (Jan 20, 2015)

Such an encouragement! Are the men who teach here full-time or part-time?


----------



## mvdm (Jan 20, 2015)

Ben, there are 2 full time professors, Rev. Nathan Brummel and Rev. Ken Anema. Both are URC ministers, with their credentials held as associate ministers in our DeMotte URC. Also, a retired attorney and URC elder from Schereville Indiana teaches part -time on some confessional/catechism classes.


----------



## mvdm (Jan 20, 2015)

I would add that 2 men who have graduated the Divine Hope program are being released soon, and the plan, Lord willing, is for them to enroll at Mid America to work toward completion of an M.Div.


----------



## yeutter (Jan 20, 2015)

I am impressed that you have men of the caliber of Nathan Brummel involved in this educational venture. May our Heavenly Father be pleased to useit.


----------



## mvdm (Jan 21, 2015)

Was just informed that the Divine Hope Board is now officially accepting applications for a V.P of Advancement/Development. The following is the announcement which they advised I may pass along here:
--------------------

*VP of Advancement for Divine Hope Reformed Bible Seminary:
Divine Hope Reformed Bible Seminary seeks a godly, personable, and dynamic Reformed believer to serve as Vice President of Advancement. Divine Hope is a dedicated prison seminary with 60+ students in campuses at the Indiana State Prison and the Danville Correctional Center. We are committed to teaching the truth of Jesus Christ for the moral transformation of offenders. This position will develop and execute a successful fundraising strategy to enable the seminary to grow and fulfill its mission. Preferred qualifications include proven success in fund development (major gifts, grants, publicity events, and fundraising) and freedom of travel. We pray that God would use this position to help the seminary to meet the needs of our five-year plan that involves adding three additional full-time faculty members. Excellent salary and benefits. For qualifications and job description contact Dan Woldhuis Jr. at [email protected] or (815) 953-2793. Send resume to Divine Hope Seminary 831 Azalea SE, P.O. Box 638 DeMotte, IN 46310.*


----------

